#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Spreadsheets & Presentations >  >  >  Heat_ Exchanger_ Design_Excel _Spread_ Sheets

## mkhurram79

*Heat_ Exchanger_ Design_Excel _Spread_ Sheets*



Plz find attached file for heat exchanger design.


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks.See More: Heat_ Exchanger_ Design_Excel _Spread_ Sheets

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks

----------


## aragorn

thanks

----------


## A.Venugopal

> *Heat_ Exchanger_ Design_Excel _Spread_ Sheets*
> 
> Plz find attached file for heat exchanger design.
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks a lot. It is a splendid work.

Venugopal

----------


## greges2009

Thanks

----------


## ram

Dear Friend,

Kindly post the spreadsheet as .xls in the forum 

Ram

----------


## venkateshs_g

Thank you very much

----------


## Mohamed

very thanks

----------


## aan09

Thanks

----------


## unni

thanks

----------


## duazo2009

Here's another...

Shell and Tube Heat Exchanger Design Spreadsheet

Here's another spreadsheet..

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Enjoy..

*Duazo2009*

----------


## Jazz79

hi mkhurram79


Im getting this error when downloading:
Error 6 (net::ERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND): The file or directory could not be found.

----------


## samrat

> *Heat_ Exchanger_ Design_Excel _Spread_ Sheets*
> 
> Plz find attached file for heat exchanger design.
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> ...



Dear Sir,
Thanks for sharing this spread sheet. Really appreciate.
samratSee More: Heat_ Exchanger_ Design_Excel _Spread_ Sheets

----------


## samrat

> Here's another...
> 
> Shell and Tube Heat Exchanger Design Spreadsheet
> 
> Here's another spreadsheet..
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...



Dear Sir,
i am unable to download this program. Would you kindly help me,appreciate.
my email id: am981991@gmail.com
samrat

----------


## flasharg

Thanks!!

----------


## maskedsperm

Thank you very much !!!

----------


## greges2009

Thanks

----------


## kshaa

Thanks buddy....

----------


## sarawut

Thanks

----------


## siva2161

Thank u Very much

----------


## chemnguyents

thanks

----------


## jituraju

Dear Friend,

Thanks for Sharing.

Regards,

Jitu Raju

----------


## huifa

gracias!

----------

thank you brother

----------


## Sriram_be

thank you very much

See More: Heat_ Exchanger_ Design_Excel _Spread_ Sheets

----------


## ariek

thank you for sharing. I appreciate so much

----------


## B.M.KANG

Thank you very much

----------


## getanasmalik

dear mkhurram79 please upload the file in other file sharing webs. like : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. thanks please pm me and thanks for the effort

----------


## jawedalam1

thanks

----------


## bmeengineer

i cannot DL at the given link.

please help, post a live/alternative link, or PM me and you can email it...

-thanks/shukran

----------


## parag27276

link says file not found.Please let me know new link

----------


## rrohit

Could you kindly re-upload?? It seems to have been removed.

----------


## jquest

Could anyone upload again?

----------


## KARTHIK R S

Dear brother,
I want Heat  Exchanger Design Excel Spread Sheets urgently..... i cannot download at the given links, could you re upload pls........ thanks in advance....

----------


## khalid655

Dear bro,

pleas tell me how to attache excel file. i do not have idea

----------


## B.M.KANG

The link seems dead. Thanks anyway.

----------


## berkeray

Here is one calculation sheet.

See More: Heat_ Exchanger_ Design_Excel _Spread_ Sheets

----------


## tanutran

many thank !

----------


## Pjnayak

for spreadsheet 
pvtools.weebly.com

----------


## Pjnayak

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

